# ADA Soil cloudy water... how long till clear



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

ya... 10 gallon... with ada soil... i tried to rinse it the best i could before i put it in... it was from my 10 gallon i used before... got a new one...

still hazy and cloudy... not bacteria bloom but just fresh from filling it...

how long do you guys think till it clears...

i got a zoo med canister filter on it running and cleaned it completely... even the bacteria... gonna dose the bacteria from a bottle and can even get some water from my 72 or 29 gallon...

but right now my only worry is getting it clear so I can plant my HC...

how long on average to clearness


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The less you play around with aquasoil the better. Best way to reduce the cloudiness is to do almost a complete water change and when you refill be sure to fill slowly and make sure there is a plate, sheet of newspaper or something on the substrate to protect it from being disturbed by the incoming water. Don't worry if it takes a few water changes before it looks clear since it sounds like the tank is not cycled yet. 

Personally if I was going to plant HC I would drain the tank first, plant and then carefully refill. I set up two aquasoil tanks and made the mistake the first time of planting after filling, by the time I got the tank halfway planted you couldn't see a thing anymore. The second tank I planted everything before filling and had no problems with cloudy water.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

take the water out, plant the HC and refill with some thing to shop the water from splashing the aquasoil.

any of the option Captain Bu suggested would work just fine


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

a little bit late now but 
ada aquasoil should not be rinsed
it say so right on the bag
i rinsed some of mine before reading bag 
yikes what a mess
now all you can do is water changes and wait
or if you have any un-rinsed left over, you could sprinkle it over the washed stuff , to case it a bit 
the dry stuff right out of bag will cause less cloudiness then rinsed stuff in tank
for the hc i would do as mentioned above


----------

